# mixing aragonite sand and crushed coral



## Chili_girl (Jan 19, 2014)

Setting up a new 120g Mbuna tank. I bought aragonite sand and some crushed coral. Good idea to mix aragonite sand and crushed coral?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

sure, its fine. i think its a good mix for a mbuna tank. i'm sure some will say crushed coral is to sharp because mbuna tend to dig, but i think its fine. i've always had no probs


----------



## Chili_girl (Jan 19, 2014)

I now have my tank up and running with the aragonite. The water it still really cloudy milky white even after many rinses. I haven't added the crushed coral yet because I'm in shock as to how cloudy the water still is. You can't even see the rocks in it since it is so milky. I ran the filter for several hours and it didn't help. Turned the filter off and waited overnight and it still didn't settle.

Has anyone else had this problem? Any idea what to do? Maybe add the crushed coral to sink the sand and make it stay down?


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

its fine. its gonna take a few days, maybe even a week. i would do the crushed coral now also. if u wait and do coral later, then u will have to deal with same issue again. to speed the process up u could do a couple water changes (only take water off top) and put some filter floss in your filter. it will clear out. dont worry


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I only use crushed coral in my filters and it IS a bear to clean!

If even the aragonite is making the tank cloudy I'd take it out and wash it. Easier in the end. :thumb:


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

Take out the sand an wash it good..


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

if its the sugar sized argonite, its going to take an ungodly amount of time to get it dust free. i got some for my 125, biggest mistake ever. 3 years later and it still ends up all over everything. just wash it for a good long time and be willing to lose a large amout of it, (lots of dust that u dont want in the tank)


----------

